
An ultimately unsuccessful interview - admp
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1082
======
alanpca
I can't agree enough with a job interview being a 2-way street. It is
extremely important to ask tough questions from your interviewer(s) and make
sure that any job offer is a good fit for both sides.

Unfortunately, a lot of the time your interviewer(s) only care if it's a good
fit for them.

------
znt
I've started to ask the questions in my interviews that Joel mentions in this
article:

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html>

They really helped me size up a company's development culture, walked away
from a couple of interviews because of weak responses to those question list.

